# TTG LR Pages



## theturninggate

*





*



*TTG LR Pages*

Adobe Lightroom has made web photo galleries easy. Gallery indices have brought disparate galleries together into navigable collections. But still, something has been missing.

While Lightroom has allowed users to disseminate their photography to the web, web photo galleries do not a website make. TTG LR Pages generates what the standard templates do not -- not galleries, but pages -- finally allowing Lightroom users to generate complete websites from within the Lightroom Web module.

*Features*

TTG LR Pages generates two pages, intended for use as a splash, or Home, page and an About page. Each page allows for one image, and up to five headings and paragraphs; the template allows for up to five menu items, plus a contact link and linkable ID plate. Four layouts are available, and each of the two pages' layouts can be chosen independent of the other.
*
w**/ MonoSlideshow*

Optionally, the image on the splash page can be replaced with a slideshow, as on the demo page. This requires TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery and a purchased copy of MonoSlideshow ($19.95, www.monoslideshow.com).

*w/ Other TTG Templates*

TTG LR Pages is designed to work aesthetically with other TTG templates, such as TTG XML Auto Index, TTG Shadowbox Gallery, and other TTG galleries. Used in conjunction with other TTG templates, TTG LR Pages can be used to generate a complete and cohesive web-based photo portfolio/website.

Download TTG LR Pages 1.'.

View sample website.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## theturninggate

I had copied the zip archive to the wrong location by mistake. If anyone tried to download the gallery earlier and hit a 4'4 error, try again. The file is in place now.


----------



## Andrew Hayton

Haven't got time to look at it right now but looks good from this view.


----------



## JAG

Thanks Matt. Having looked at the example structure it seems to be exactly what I'm looking for. Will have a play tonight if I get a chance. I'm so glad I came across this forum :cheesy:


----------



## Katherine Mann

*this is marvelous*

What a treat on a dreary day! thank you Matt. 

I'll be rummaging around with this for a while.


----------



## Sverre

Hi Matthew,

Looking very promissing.  But no luck when I try to access your web pages.  As you know I use your favoritt - IE


----------



## theturninggate

Sverre,
I'll get my own pages sorted out sometime. Haven't had time.
In the meantime, you can score the file directly.

Here are a few of the more important release notes.

*Force Reload*
      Some of the Web module controls only partially live update. To ease use of this gallery, I’ve included a checkbox titled *Force Reload*. The state of this checkbox – whether checked or not – has no bearing on the gallery whatsoever. By toggling the state of the checkbox, however, you can force the page to re-render, updating the page with your changes. If some of your adjustments seem wonky, Force Reload and see whether the wonkiness disappears. Most of the time, it will.


*Selecting Images For Your Pages*
TTG LR Pages makes use of up to two images (one if you enable MonoSlideshow, below). To choose which images the gallery employs, select two images from your library – if the images come from separate locations/collections, add them to your Quick Collection – then jump to the Web module. The first image selected will be used on the Home/Splash page; the second will be used on the About page.
      Even if you enable MonoSlideshow to replace the Home/Splash page image, the About page will still use the second image selected. To wit, you’ll need to select two images, even if only the second image is being used.

*Using TTG LR Pages with MonoSlideshow*

*TTG LR Pages* includes options to replace the image on the splash page with a MonoSlideshow presentation. Setting this up is a simple process, but requires TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery and a purchased copy of MonoSlideshow ($19.95).
      To add MonoSlideshow to your TTG LR Pages implementation, enable the “Prepare Space for MonoSlideshow” checkbox, found under the Appearance pane in the Web module. Set the desired background color and stage dimensions for the slideshow. For the time being, you’ll only see an empty box where the slideshow will be. Finish setting up your gallery and export.


      Now, switch galleries to TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery. Configure your MonoSlideshow gallery any way you like. The Stage Dimensions should match the dimensions, width and height, you entered into the TTG LR Pages template just exported. When you’re finished configuring your MonoSlideshow gallery, export it to a folder named monoslideshow.


      Last, copy the monoslideshow folder, containing your TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery, into the exported folder for your TTG LR Pages setup (you could save yourself this step by exporting MonoSlideshow directly from LR into your Pages folder).
      As long as the monoslideshow folder is located within the Pages folder, the slideshow should appear when you run the TTG LR Pages exported index.html file. If you’d later like to update or replace the MonoSlideshow presentation with a new version, just overwrite the monoslideshow folder with a new one.


----------



## Katherine Mann

*this is what I came up with*

Matt, I jumped at the opportunity to finish up my For the Birds project with your new template. 

Here it is - not what you were thinking, I think. Critique welcome. Did I miss the point?

http://www.jensenmusic.ca/ftb/


----------



## theturninggate

Katherine,  How could you have missed the point? Looks like a fine implementation to me.  My only suggestions:  Include a complete menu in each of your galleries.  For your galleries, make sure Header Height is set to any value greater than zero. It will eliminate the empty space at the top. It's a bug that will be fixed in each gallery as I roll out new versions; some of them are already fixed, Shadowbox included.  Cheers, Matt


----------



## JAG

Matt, I've been working on my site to include the TTG LR pages, Shadow Box and XML Auto Index and slowly but surely getting there 

I've noticed that within Firefox on the Gallery Index page (http://www.ianhornephotography.co.uk/gallery/) the title bar and the ID Plate are completely misaligned compared to the IE page.

Firefox






IE:






Many thanks,

Ian


----------



## theturninggate

Ian,

Increase the "Header Height" value found under the Site Info pane.


----------



## theturninggate

*TTG LR Pages 1.1*

TTG LR Pages 1.1 is now available with the following changes/additions:

Added footer options.
MonoSlideshow now available on About page.
Revamped Remove Live_Update.js control scheme.


----------



## JAG

theturninggate;11'1' said:
			
		

> Ian,
> 
> Increase the "Header Height" value found under the Site Info pane.


Apologies for that, I should have worked that one out. It was very late though 

Many thanks,

Ian


----------



## JAG

Hi,

I've just updated my Splash and About pages with paragraphs etc. When loading the Splash page is fine, but the About page shows this at the top of the page:

*?:': attempt to index a nil value*

Switch View 
 
	...ies\TTG\TTGLRPages\TTGLRPages.lrwebengine\about.html:72: in main chunk
and hilighted in pink is this:

59. <div id="gallery" style="width: <%= math.floor( getImage(2).renditions.photos.width + model.nonCSS.galleryWidthAdjustment ) %>px;">

I've tried uploading an old TTGLR set of pages without any info in the paragraphs and they open just fine.

Many thanks,

Ian


----------



## theturninggate

Not having any problems here, Ian. What settings are you using, specifically?


----------



## JAG

This is what appears when I go to the page within IE and Firefox. http://www.ianhornephotography.co.uk/about.html






Does anyone else see it?

Shall I send the preset Matt or if you could let me know what settings in particular you would like?

Many thanks for your help, as ever.

Ian


----------



## theturninggate

Ian, the first thing I want you to do is delete the gallery template and any presets you may have created for it. Download the most recent version again, and install a fresh copy.

If the problem persists afterwards, please create a new preset and send it to me for review.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## JAG

theturninggate said:


> Ian, the first thing I want you to do is delete the gallery template and any presets you may have created for it. Download the most recent version again, and install a fresh copy.
> 
> If the problem persists afterwards, please create a new preset and send it to me for review.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


Thanks Matt,

Removed template and presets as suggested and installed latest version. Everthing is working fine now. Very much appreciated.

All the best,

Ian


----------



## Roy Mathers

Can someone help please?  I have downloaded the Panic template, but how do I get it into Lightroom?  What I have done do far is to right click on User Templates and chosen Import - but I can't find a supported file in the TTG folder.  What do I do?


----------



## theturninggate

Roy,

Read the installation instructions.


----------



## alfred

Ian,

you may have fixed it in the meantime, but on my machine I see no differences between IE and Firefox.

alfred


----------



## JAG

alfred said:


> Ian,
> 
> you may have fixed it in the meantime, but on my machine I see no differences between IE and Firefox.
> 
> alfred


Hi Alfred,

Yep, all fixed now :cheesy:


----------



## theturninggate

*TTG LR Pages 1.11*

TTG LR Pages 1.11 is released.

This version further separates MonoSlideshow options for the Home and About pages. The pages can now be setup each with a different MonoSlideshow, with independent controls for each.

The Home page MonoSlideshows should be placed in a folder named _monoslideshow_ within the TTG LR Pages output location.

The About page MonoSlideshow should be placed in a folder named _aboutmonoslideshow_ within the TTG LR Pages output location.

I've also made a change in nomenclature for this version of the gallery. Anything previously referred to with the word "splash", as in "Splash Page", is now referred to as "home", as in "Home Page".


----------



## theturninggate

*TTG LR Pages 1.2*

TTG LR Pages 1.2 is released. This version adds a Contact page with a contact form and up to two headings and paragraphs. The contact form is powered by FormToEmail.php; anyone that's already purchased the Pro version for use with my Selection or Client Response galleries will be able to employ it here as well.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## RobTesnear

*Only 1/2 website page displayed*

Only 1/2 website page is displayed when my site loads. Here is the link if anyone wants to see how it works for them. Any suggestions, I have Forced reload checked. I'm sure you'll notice I have the Album title displaying on the images but didn't find a good way to get the album title display and image to sync so there is an overlap.

Remember its not finished so no critique til I'm done. 

robtesnearphoto.com


----------



## theturninggate

*





*



*TTG LR Pages*

Adobe Lightroom has made web photo galleries easy. Gallery indices have brought disparate galleries together into navigable collections. But still, something has been missing.

While Lightroom has allowed users to disseminate their photography to the web, web photo galleries do not a website make. TTG LR Pages generates what the standard templates do not -- not galleries, but pages -- finally allowing Lightroom users to generate complete websites from within the Lightroom Web module.

*Features*

TTG LR Pages generates two pages, intended for use as a splash, or Home, page and an About page. Each page allows for one image, and up to five headings and paragraphs; the template allows for up to five menu items, plus a contact link and linkable ID plate. Four layouts are available, and each of the two pages' layouts can be chosen independent of the other.
*
w**/ MonoSlideshow*

Optionally, the image on the splash page can be replaced with a slideshow, as on the demo page. This requires TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery and a purchased copy of MonoSlideshow ($19.95, www.monoslideshow.com).

*w/ Other TTG Templates*

TTG LR Pages is designed to work aesthetically with other TTG templates, such as TTG XML Auto Index, TTG Shadowbox Gallery, and other TTG galleries. Used in conjunction with other TTG templates, TTG LR Pages can be used to generate a complete and cohesive web-based photo portfolio/website.

Download TTG LR Pages 1.'.

View sample website.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Loads ok here Rob (Mac/Firefox) but if the page isn't wide enough, your logo covers some of your menus.


----------



## DonRicklin

Aside from seeing the same problem that Victoria points out. I fixed you link in your post. It was getting a 4'4!

All better now.

Don


----------



## RobTesnear

Victoria Bampton;136'2 said:
			
		

> Loads ok here Rob (Mac/Firefox) but if the page isn't wide enough, your logo covers some of your menus.


I'm assuming, by your reply, that I need to adjust the page width of my page so it will display properly for others. My logo doesn't cover the menus when I access my site and looks like the image I posted. How do I keep this from happening when others access my site?

Thanks for the help, Victoria and thanks for the link correction, Don.

Rob


----------



## theturninggate

Hi Rob,

Site also looks fine to me in Firefox/Mac.

As for the logo, the page width will be variable depending upon the screen resolution and browser window size of the visitor. It's your logo image that's too big, so if the browser window is too smaller, the image overlays your menu. The best solution would be just to reduce the size of the logo image.


Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Metschan

*Contact Page not working correctly*

Matt,

I made the email address change in the FormToEmail.php file and then copied the paragraph to the contact.html page.  I wasn't sure exactly where to copy it so I put it below the area that contains the menu information.  You can view the page at http://www.metschanpictures.com/contact.html.  Do you have any suggestions?  My issues are:

*The form is there and it can email but the color of the text and boxes are wrong.  
* There is no copy on the right hand part of the screen.
*There are lots of code on the bottom of the screen.

I could email you the contact.html code if that would help.  Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## theturninggate

Metschan, it looks to me as if you don't have enough images selected. The gallery requires at least three images to be actively selected. It's looking for a third image, not finding it, and returning an error.

As for the colors, you should be able to set them from within the Web module.

Please let me know if that fixes your problem.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Metschan

*Fixed*

Thanks for the reply.  That did it.  The instructions say, "TTG LR Pages makes use of up to two images" so I didn't think to select 3.  I really appreciate the quick support.


----------



## theturninggate

It used to be two, but then I added the Contact page and it became three. I guess I missed that line in the documentation when I was making revisions. Glad to hear that solved it, though.


----------



## Metschan

*Description*

I'm looking through the galleries and am looking for one where each picture can have a description or caption below it.  Is there a gallery that can do that or do you have a suggestion?  Thanks.


----------



## theturninggate

TTG Slimbox Gallery or TTG HTML Gallery both do that. TTG Shadowbox Gallery puts the caption on top of the image and has only a limited space. I like the Shadowbox gallery best in many ways, but it's probably the weakest choice if you're prioritizing image captions.


----------



## NigelL

*Possible to have "random" home-page image?*

Hi Matt

In TTG LR Pages, is it possible to have the home page image change every time one accesses the home page? It would be great to have the home page image display a "random" (or sequential?) image from a folder of images.

I know that the TTG XML Auto Index gallery does this if one does not specify a particular image for the gallery.

Regards, Nigel


----------



## theturninggate

I can probably setup an option for this by including a PHP script.


----------



## Sean McCormack

There's a cool page about such a script:
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/betterrotator


----------



## theturninggate

Mwaha! The very rotator I have sitting on my hard drive and was referring to.


----------



## davidmknoble

NigelL,

You can also use a monoslideshow at the front.  I know that is a constant change and you asked about a random slide each time you open, but this choice is available now.

See my home page for an example:  http://www.outdoorimagesfineart.com,

This was built with a (slightly modifed version of) TTG Pages.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin

Looks real good David. A nice example of what can be done with all these templates.


----------



## theturninggate

Halfje-Bruin said:


> Looks real good David. A nice example of what can be done with all these templates.



Cheers to that. David's site looks great! His is one of my favorite examples of my templates in use.


----------



## MMarz

davidmknoble said:


> See my home page for an example:  http://www.outdoorimagesfineart.com,
> 
> This was built with a (slightly modifed version of) TTG Pages.



Fantastic site.. 

I am new to the TTG LR pages but I think these are exactly what i am looking for!!

If I understand correctly, you've built all this from within LR with the TTG pages??


----------



## ZX-6R

Hello all,

I've started building my own website with all you fantastic templates.

I use Pages / index / simpleviewer. After a few tries, it's finally workingand I can now choose my best pictures to upload 

I'd like to tweak it a little and I was wondering if it was possible to add a Guestbook page?

Thanks,


----------



## theturninggate

You can switch the image and text positions: image left, right, top or bottom relative to the text. You can also replace the image on the Home and About pages with MonoSlideshow if you so desire.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## theturninggate

Hi maonanjin,

Under the controls for each page is an option labeled "Configuration" which allows you to change the arrangement of the image/slideshow in relation to the text.

TTG LR Pages does not support other types of slideshows. You could, however, use TTG Stage to generate an embed page to any supported gallery, then copy the relevant portions of code from Stage into LR Pages.


----------



## theturninggate

It's a school camera, and I prefer not to use it. It gives me ERROR DB more often than it gives me photos. The photos are nice, though, when I actually get them, and get them without moire. I much prefer to use my 5D Mark II. It's much friendlier to use, and gives me more consistent results.

As for the code, it's easy to identify in both templates, as the relevant portions are contained within a <div id="flashcontent">.


----------



## matonanjin

I continue to get a message in Lightroom "An error has occurred in the script on this page" when working with the TTG LR Pages 1.21.  Doesn't cause a crash and I just click on through but it is annoying.


----------



## theturninggate

See the troubleshooting article on my website: http://lightroom.theturninggate.net/2''8/12/script-errors-in-lrwindows/

Also, when reporting issues, it's good to know what type of system you're running Lightroom on. Please read the forum Rules & Regulations: Signature post.


----------



## JohnnyV

Hi Everyone,

I'm working with the latest Panic gallery and the latest LR on Mac....

Anyway is there a way to "justify right" the main image? So the large image is more or less flush with the right side of the web page. I've tried changing the CSS tags but nothing worked.

Here's the test page:

http://36'panostar.com/public/1''_thumbs_doe/

Thanks!

John


----------



## theturninggate

*





*



*TTG LR Pages*

Adobe Lightroom has made web photo galleries easy. Gallery indices have brought disparate galleries together into navigable collections. But still, something has been missing.

While Lightroom has allowed users to disseminate their photography to the web, web photo galleries do not a website make. TTG LR Pages generates what the standard templates do not -- not galleries, but pages -- finally allowing Lightroom users to generate complete websites from within the Lightroom Web module.

*Features*

TTG LR Pages generates two pages, intended for use as a splash, or Home, page and an About page. Each page allows for one image, and up to five headings and paragraphs; the template allows for up to five menu items, plus a contact link and linkable ID plate. Four layouts are available, and each of the two pages' layouts can be chosen independent of the other.
*
w**/ MonoSlideshow*

Optionally, the image on the splash page can be replaced with a slideshow, as on the demo page. This requires TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery and a purchased copy of MonoSlideshow ($19.95, www.monoslideshow.com).

*w/ Other TTG Templates*

TTG LR Pages is designed to work aesthetically with other TTG templates, such as TTG XML Auto Index, TTG Shadowbox Gallery, and other TTG galleries. Used in conjunction with other TTG templates, TTG LR Pages can be used to generate a complete and cohesive web-based photo portfolio/website.

Download TTG LR Pages 1.'.

View sample website.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## theturninggate

You should change the _text-align_ attribute for the *body*, and the _margin_ for *#frame*.

Also, as you're apparently not making use of the info slide in the gallery, you might want to read through this tutorial on removing it from the gallery:
http://lightroom.theturninggate.net/2''8/'4/remove-the-info-pane-from-ttg-panic-gallery/

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## JohnnyV

Thanks Matt! Changing the margin did the trick. 

Yeah I didn't know why the info slide was there or how to remove it...now I know.

Many thanks,

John V.


----------



## Steve Washburn

Hi All,
I just downloaded TTG LR so I can add a "home" page to our web gallery. Our current web uses Auto Index so:
My question is: After I create the new home page will I have to create a sub-directory in which to move the auto-index stuff and all it's sub-directories and then reference the new directory in the menu of the new home page?

Hope this makes sense and thanks in advance

Steve


----------



## theturninggate

Hi Steve,

That is the best approach, yes.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## yannick-d

Hi mat

I've made my website with ttg lr pages. Fine !

But I'have a problem with formtoemail : when somebody wants to send a message, there is this error message : "*Warning*:  mail() [function.mail]: Spam detecte, mail non envoye.  in */mnt/1'2/sdb/b/c/yannick.d.photograph/FormToEmail.php* on line *2'3"

*Can you help me ?

Yannick - France


----------



## Wayfarer

I'm editing my TTG LR Pages in Adobe Dreamweaver CS4, but I can't figure out how to center the menu links (Home, About, Contact...) I'm not highly experienced with Dreamweaver so maybe I'm missing something.

So far, I've tried selecting <div#menuContent> and editing the "text-align" in CSS to "center". No luck.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Washburn

*HTML <title> icon*

All,
Is it possible to have an icon next to the HTML title?? I can't seem to find a spot for one and if I did I don't know the size/resolution and format for such a critter. I'm using TTG LR.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## theturninggate

Hi Steve,

Shouldn't require any modifications to the gallery. You just need to create a favicon.ico file and drop it into the folder. If you Google "favicon", you should find plenty of info on setting it up.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## JohnnyV

Use this on-line tool to create the "favicon". Then as Matt suggested drop the file into the root of your website folder.


----------



## Steve Washburn

Matt,
Thanks for the lead on a flavicon. I found an editor and have one working. If anyone wants basic info on a flavicon this seems to be a good site.
http://www.thesitewizard.com/archive/favicon.shtml

Thanks again!
Steve


----------



## doubleyou2

*Header and Menu centered*

Hey Matthew,
in your last video tutorial you show, how to change the header in the TTG-Highslide-Gallery like in the TTG-Auto-Index. 
My question is, can I also change the Header in the TTG-LR-Pages like the TTG-Highslide-Gallery. Only one title centered and the Menu also centered. 

Thanks
werner
i-Mac, 2,4Ghz, 32' GB-HD, 4GB RAM, Nikon D8'


----------



## Denis Pagé

doubleyou2;4571' said:
			
		

> Hey Matthew,
> in your last video tutorial you show, how to change the header in the TTG-Highslide-Gallery like in the TTG-Auto-Index.
> My question is, can I also change the Header in the TTG-LR-Pages like the TTG-Highslide-Gallery. Only one title centered and the Menu also centered.


Matthew give an answer to your question in his May 31st entry on his blog where he write: _



"...my new priorities will be to implement the new header in TTG Auto Index and TTG LR Pages. Initially, these releases will be distributed in two versions, so that users will be able to use either the old or the new header, depending on which templates they are combining to create their sites".

Click to expand...

_


----------



## doubleyou2

Oh sorry and thank you for the Info Denis.
Im wating! 

werner
i-Mac 2,4Ghz, 32'GB HD, 4GB RAM, Nikon D8'


----------



## marreg

*combining LR pages with other templates*

Hi Matt, 

Just made my own website with Lightroom. A very simple one. Now I would like to make a second one containing several menus and portfolios. I am trying to figure out how to combine LR pages ( just bought it)  with other templates. I am struggling with the text on your webwite. Cannot seem to find any off the items you mention in you text. Could you help me out? ( using Lightroom 2.3) 

Best regards Marion 




			
				theturninggate;1'774 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *TTG LR Pages*
> 
> Adobe Lightroom has made web photo galleries easy. Gallery indices have brought disparate galleries together into navigable collections. But still, something has been missing.
> 
> While Lightroom has allowed users to disseminate their photography to the web, web photo galleries do not a website make. TTG LR Pages generates what the standard templates do not -- not galleries, but pages -- finally allowing Lightroom users to generate complete websites from within the Lightroom Web module.
> 
> *Features*
> 
> TTG LR Pages generates two pages, intended for use as a splash, or Home, page and an About page. Each page allows for one image, and up to five headings and paragraphs; the template allows for up to five menu items, plus a contact link and linkable ID plate. Four layouts are available, and each of the two pages' layouts can be chosen independent of the other.
> *
> w**/ MonoSlideshow*
> 
> Optionally, the image on the splash page can be replaced with a slideshow, as on the demo page. This requires TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery and a purchased copy of MonoSlideshow ($19.95, www.monoslideshow.com).
> 
> *w/ Other TTG Templates*
> 
> TTG LR Pages is designed to work aesthetically with other TTG templates, such as TTG XML Auto Index, TTG Shadowbox Gallery, and other TTG galleries. Used in conjunction with other TTG templates, TTG LR Pages can be used to generate a complete and cohesive web-based photo portfolio/website.
> 
> Download TTG LR Pages 1.'.
> 
> View sample website.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


----------



## theturninggate

TTG LR Pages 2.' is now available. 

The most obvious revision is the addition of the new TTG header, a la TTG Highslide Gallery and TTG Auto Index. Less visible are all the changes I’ve made under the hood, solidifying the code base and bringing it into line with the LR2 SDK.

Other changes include Google Analytics support, output sharpening and a new configuration for the Contact page, allowing it to be created without an image.

TTG LR Pages 1.21 is also included in the purchased package, for those who want to use the engine with those TTG products not yet updated with the new header.

There is also a demo version of TTG LR Pages available. The demo is fully functional within Lightroom — you can configure all pages and features, and save a template preset. You cannot, however, export the pages using the demo. Any presets saved using the demo are applicable to the full version of the gallery, though, so users will not need to recreate their setups when they make the switch.


----------



## philoumg

Hi,

Under Menu item there is "custom" with "html for custom menu" box.

What is it ?

Thanks
Philippe


----------



## theturninggate

You can create additional menu items by coding them into the field as HTML:



		Code:
	

[url=""#">Link"] | <a href="#">Link 2[/url] |


Etc.


----------

